# Knotty Pine Hunting Club needs members!



## Saltdaddy (May 1, 2009)

Ok guys and gals, Knotty Pine Hunting club is needing members for the upcoming deer season.  I posted the other day a little bit about our club but have had very little response, so maybe more info would be helpful.  This is a brand new club being formed this year with all new members except the four board members who have hunted this property for the past two years.  We have 2410 acres located right on the Appling/Wayne County line.  It is all still hunting as is all clubs around us.  I will try to give you a descriptive overview of our club without being too lengthy so here it goes. 

Members: 20@$800/yr.  This includes your spouse and children up to 18 or 21 if they are enrolled in college.  Members must accompany spouse and family members on club property.

Guests:  Guest days are limited to 4 days/yr.  However, you must attend two scheduled work days to be able to bring a guest.  Should a member be unable to attend scheduled work days, the member can make up required days independently with approval of club board members and completion of assigned tasks.  Once your guest kills 1 deer, buck or doe, your guest priveleges end.  No guests are allowed until after Nov. 1st.  

Bag limit:  Members are allowed 2 bucks and 3 does.  Bucks must be 6 point or better.  The penalty for shooting a buck under 6 points or a fourth doe shall require members to pay $50 for each point under the six point minimum total penalty not to exceed $250.  Family members/guests bag limit is two deer (buck or doe) but size limit and penalty apply.  In the event family member or guest exceeds bag limit, members bag limit shall be reduced by number and sex of excess deer harvested.  Hog and turkey bag limits are georgia hunting regulations.  There is no dove/quail hunting allowed.  As stated earlier, no dog hunting allowed but tracking dogs can be used to retrieve deer only.

Hunting stands:  There is a limit of 2 protected primary stands(must be a minimum of 400 yards away and out of the line of sight of any other members protected stands.)  Additional stands are allowed however other members may hunt your additional stands and vice versa.  Permitted stand types include climbers, tilt ladder stands, tri-pods, or permanent/semi permanent hand built stands.  Prohibited construction/attachment of stands by use of anchors, nails, screws, etc.  into pine trees.  All primary stands shall be tagged and identified with members name and primary stand #1 or #2 with the fluorescent green tag provided by the board members.

Check in and out and game harvest:  Members, family members and guests are required to check in prior to and after each hunt.  Identifying and pinning in of hunting location required.  No signing in/pinning in for someone else.  Identification of protected and additional secondary stands required on club topo map.  (This is for your safety and the safety of others.)  All game harvest must be recorded in club harvest record log which shall include the following game information:  type of game, sex, weight(estimated or actual) buck number of points on antlers.

Feeders/foodplots:  Georgia rules apply.

Atv's, four wheelers, vehicles, campers, tents:  Four wheelers are permitted for preseason scouting only or to retrieve game only with the following limitations.  Four wheelers are not allowed once bow season begins,with the exception to retrieve game, but even then the atv must be transported to retrieval area.  No driving vehicles around club until after 10:00a.m. and no driving after 4:30 p.m.and after daylight savings time it will be no driving until after 9:00a.m. and no driving after 3:30p.m.  Campers are welcome but there is no power or water.  The guys last year used a giant plastic tote for water and generators for power.  No dumping of sewage on the ground.  

Trash,debris,carcasses,and club gates:  Members are responsible for disposing of their trash and debris generated by themselves, their family members or guest.  All carcasses shall be disposed of in designated area.  Gates must be closed and locked upon entering and exiting property.  

In closing let me say this.  This club is being established to provide its members and their families with memory making outdoor adventures, to be a part of a club that will remain in existence for many years to come, where memories will grow with each new season.  As with any club or organization there are guidelines and rules that must be followed by all.  This ensures that everyone is treated equally.  When everyone recognizes the guidelines and rules and acknowledges them with the understanding that they are in place to benefit each and every one of us our club will become better each passing season.

If you are interested shoot me a pm or call me Chris at 294-7862.  Hope to hear from you soon and happy hunting.


----------



## carter832008 (May 3, 2009)

Do you have any pictures of the property. And how many members do you have now and how many do you have thats from around south Georgia


----------



## Saltdaddy (May 3, 2009)

*Knotty Pine*

Sorry, i do not have any pictures of property but would be glad to ride you around and show it to you.  Currently i have 7 paid members.  5 are from Jesup and work shift work at Rayonier and 2 are from Apopka,Fl.


----------



## Saltdaddy (May 22, 2009)

*Knotty Pine hunting club still needing members!!!*

We are still needing members to fill our 2410 acre lease on the Wayne and Appling county line.  The dues are $800.  A complete list of the club rules and everything else you need to know is posted under the land for lease section under the heading of Knotty Pine Hunting Club needs members.  If you are interested call me at 912-294-7862.  Thanks, Chris.


----------



## southerndraw (May 23, 2009)

Most of the details about the club sound great with exception of the primary stands. Many people are turned off when they are limited to certain area's or certain area's are off limits. the $$ and bag limits, riding rules are fine with me, but without a pin board system in place all interest is lost. myself and 4 buddies are looking for a new club are land was leveled outside of dublin.  Just thought I would add my thoughts hope no one was offened, no harm meant. But pin board use is the first question I ask a club officer and if the answer is no I politely end the call.


----------



## Saltdaddy (May 23, 2009)

*Knotty Pine Club*

Hey southerndraw, thanks for your comment and no offense was taken but i am a little confused about your post.  in my description of the club and the rules i did mention that we have a pin in system/board that we use.  You must pin in and out each hunt and no one can pin in or out for someone else.  When pinning in you will place your pin in the area you are going to hunt.  when you are finished hunting simply remove your pin from the board.  The pin in system is not to know your secret hunting spot it is for the safety of my members and besides you are pinning in the general vacinity of where you are hunting on a topo map so pinning the exact location is almost impossible.  As far as the two primary stands goes I don't think that is to many stands to have per member, and if you or any of your buddies want to hunt any of my stands or my three other board members stands all you have to do is ask and we would be more than happy to share our stands with anyone.  Therefore that is eight spots that you would have access to besides your two.  fIf you would like to call me and talk more feel free to call me at 912-294-7862.  Let me also add southerndraw that the only stands on the club at this time are the four board members stands.  There is a whole lotta land to put stands on.  I would love to have you and your buddies come take a look and join us this year.


----------

